
SaaSHub Open - stanislavb
https://www.saashub.com/open
======
stanislavb
SaaSHub's founder here. I've decided to join the #openstartup movement. Let's
see how it goes.

What other data would you be interested to see?

~~~
verdverm
The story behind the current graphs looks like it could be interesting

